# Sterling Heights officials mull regulation of keeping pigeons



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sterling Heights officials mull regulation of keeping pigeons

Sterling Heights officials are parleying this week about pigeons.

On Tuesday, city leaders are to consider an ordinance to regulate the keeping of domesticated pigeons, such as racing and show birds.

The Sterling Heights discussion comes at a time when national groups are seeing an increase in the sport of pigeon racing -- which was popular decades ago with Belgium immigrants at hot spots like the Cadieux Café in Detroit -- and more people exhibiting pedigreed show pigeons.

http://www.freep.com/article/20081215/NEWS05/812150374


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

more money more money more money

I used to raise and race pigeons back in the 70's out of the CadCafe...

Sawicki is right, the pigeon problem in cities is NOT the racers...


----------

